# VFS Dubai - The Netherlands visa application



## shanky198 (Sep 6, 2016)

hi I applied for a Schengen visa to the Netherlands and I just want to know, in your experience of going through the process, how long did you receive a notification from VFS that your passport is ready for collection?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

shanky198 said:


> hi I applied for a Schengen visa to the Netherlands and I just want to know, in your experience of going through the process, how long did you receive a notification from VFS that your passport is ready for collection?


My wife is from Philippines, and it takes 7 to 14 days to get her a multiple entry visa. 

Normally I think it takes 3-5 days, but it appears that for Philippines among some other nationalities the approval time is a bit longer.


----------



## shanky198 (Sep 6, 2016)

I see thank u


----------

